# Dyno of my DET



## Guest (Nov 19, 2002)

I went to SoCal SERCA's Dyno Day this weekend. Got to see a lot of nice setups and I think I've made up my mind what I want to do in the future. 

Anyways - here's the dyno scan.










I was running stock boost (7psi) on 91 octane gas. These two runs were done in 3rd gear, but a 3rd run was done in 4th and it was less than 2hp than my best run shown here. Other mods I have are UR pullies, 3" exhaust w/ 2.5 DP and test pipe, and an FMIC setup. Also, I have an ECU code for coolant temp sensor, so I am not sure if that made a difference. Also, my timing was discovered to be at 18 degrees, but since I didn't have any detonation, we left it like that. My plugs are a nice tan color. 

Hopefully I will have video of the dyno runs later on this week.


----------



## cburwell (Oct 11, 2002)

Nice!

Do you have a WHP goal that you set for yourself? Looks like you have yourself a great car!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2002)

Nah, just as long as I make more power when I do something to the car, I'll be happy.  She's quick enough right now, and I'm hoping to run a 12.x 1/4 time with the car with the addition of cams, some more boost, and slicks. I already have run a 13.9 @ 102 on street tires. 

Funny thing about this setup is - it's just scratching the surface. I was the weakest turbo car there at the dyno session.


----------



## tredragon (Nov 16, 2002)

Is that a BB, GTI-R, Avenier...?? Stock turbo/manifold? Would like to know more. Hmmmm, what are your plans? Seems like a better turbo is in order. GT3037!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2002)

Bluebird engine with stock everything except what's listed above. 

I have seen the power of the GT3037. If I ever stumble across $2k or so, I'll get it.


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

*@ss kicking*

Congrats !!

At least you will put up a good fight against the Neon SR-T.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2002)

A good fight? Bleh, it uses a tiny little TD04 turbo pushing 11-14 psi. 10psi on my DET and it won't even be close.


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

SCC dyno 250lb of torque out of that thing and about 225 hp....
I say don't under estimate them.... but of course, I will always put my money on a DET.


----------



## Andris (Apr 30, 2002)

I managed to do 225-230 hp and 206-209 lb/ft with my 3037. THe injectors (370) and MAF were maxed out by ~6000rpms. I need some 72s.

Edit: forgot to mention - that was at only 9 psi 

andris


----------



## tredragon (Nov 16, 2002)

If I only had the money, I'd be all over a GT turbo. I'm at the in between point with my WHP goals. T28 or T3/hybrid? I hate the thought of turbo lag though and a nice, smooth flowing ball bearing turbo would be so nice. Hmmm, what to do.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

AntonioG said:


> *A good fight? Bleh, it uses a tiny little TD04 turbo pushing 11-14 psi. 10psi on my DET and it won't even be close. *


No kidding. V8 WS6 Firebird had a hard enough time with me at 10psi. I seriously doubt a new neon SR-T would even have a chance with me at 10psi. "Pshhhhh..... PEACE!" says the DET.

BTW nice pull on the dyno you beat me with 16hp and 10 lb ft. (7psi run). I guess those pullies helped?!?


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2002)

OPIUM3 said:


> *No kidding. V8 WS6 Firebird had a hard enough time with me at 10psi. I seriously doubt a new neon SR-T would even have a chance with me at 10psi. "Pshhhhh..... PEACE!" says the DET.
> *


 Yeah, I hear ya...I know those wild Neon's can trap at 102 in the 1/4, but boost for boost, our DET'ed cars will be much faster. I can't wait to get a nice boost controller and throw in my S3s.




OPIUM3 said:


> *
> BTW nice pull on the dyno you beat me with 16hp and 10 lb ft. (7psi run). I guess those pullies helped?!? *


Thanks, I was pleased hitting 200+. Looks like your torque peaks about 500-600 rpms sooner than mine does. But, looks like you get a nice 10hp kick at 6200 rpms, right where my hp curve starts to fall off. I also forgot to mention I have a lightweight flywheel, but I'm not sure how much of a gain, if any, would show on a dyno.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Not bad! You SR20 boys shouldn't have any problems with the new neons, PT Cruisers and the new Protege things.........


----------

